# Hiro video



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a video of Hiro when he was 10 weeks old:

http://www.zizone.tv/index.php?cid=AOcAwqGINaZ6bSw29jWtn


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Ans...

He's so cute! I'm surprised at how well he was able to carry his big toy around!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Where's the time gone??


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey..this is a side question..but who do you register your Hav's through? Is it the UKC?


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't understand your question.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Martina

Weis du was sie mir fragt?
Habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Just goes to show...*

...that a Havanese is a Havanese, no matter WHERE in the world they are!

Thanks for the chuckles!

Maureen and Molly:whoo:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Ans...In America it's the American Kennel Club. But mine came from a breeder who gets her Hav's from Hungary, therefore they are registered through the Universal Kennel Club International (UKC)


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Our puppys are registered in the ACH-L.

In November, we had guests from America, where the ACH-L has a partner-association.

If you would like to know which partner, here is the link, go to partner and than you will come to the American club (in English)

http://www.ach-l.de/


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool Just goes to show...
...that a Havanese is a Havanese, no matter WHERE in the world they are!

I like this sentence !!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you Martina for your help.
I have a puppy from the Happy Puppy Tower from Martina.
So she can answer the question better than I do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you, Martina!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiro is so adorable! Dora has that learning stages ball too and she loved it as a puppy, but now she likes to play tug of war with it which is a bit difficult! Thanks for sharing that cute video.

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hiro is so stinkin' cute! That ball is as big as he is! I love the way he prances...oh so proud of himself...with it! I want a ball like that!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was such a cute video. He looks adorable trying to drag that thing around with him, almost tripping over it at one point. I just love the videos. We can really see the nature of these chraming and energetic havs.


----------

